# Mammatus - Tomar - Setembro 2006



## Angelstorm (9 Set 2006 às 15:02)

Hoje de manhã quando estava em Tomar, veio uma trovoada de sul. Subitamente começou um vento tipico de trovoada, quando reparo no céu vejo estas nuvens:


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2006 às 15:11)

*Re: Esta manhã em Tomar*



Angelstorm disse:


> Hoje de manhã quando estava em Tomar, veio uma trovoada de sul. Subitamente começou um vento tipico de trovoada, quando reparo no céu vejo estas nuvens:



Bonitos mammatus


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2006 às 16:38)

*Re: Esta manhã em Tomar*

Mammatus caught!  Well done!


----------



## Fil (9 Set 2006 às 21:05)

*Re: Esta manhã em Tomar*

Belos mammatus e que céu tão escuro!


----------

